# looking for bulk/cheap containers for balm



## zippelk (Sep 1, 2010)

anyone know of any good deals online? ~1/4 oz, don't care if they are glass, plastic, metal. maybe ~100 to start. thanks for any tips!


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Try wholesale supplies plus dot com, or Freund container packaging. Not sure what exactly you are looking for. Some of the clear plastic containers can be tricky due to the high melting point of beeswax -- 140 F. Google soap making supplies for more possibilities. Brambleberry dot com and Majestic Mountain Sage aka the sage dot com, are also good, reliable suppliers. Brambleberry's shipping to you, from WA to NY will probably smack you, though.

Summer


----------



## zippelk (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks summer. for the record i went with bulk apothecary dot com. i paid $16.50 for 50 shipped, not too bad.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Ill keep those sites in mind when i look soon.
Thanks in advance.


----------

